# Naval High Collar White Tunic



## Wolfmann (7 Nov 2007)

Where can I find a supplier for the high collar tunic? And can we wear the Brit pattern tunic, or does it have to be the Can/US pattern? 

If needbe could I call Borden or ASU London (I'm in Souther Western Ontario) and order one from supply there?


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Nov 2007)

You should be able to get one from Clothing Online if you're entitled to one. I know it's optional for NCOs, but I've not seen them in the catalogue for NCOs. You could get a Naval Officer to order one for you using his points, and then return the favour later.


----------



## 284_226 (7 Nov 2007)

It's been a few years since I wore the Navy uniform, but last I heard the high collar whites weren't a Clothing Online item.  One had to have them custom made by a tailor shop.  I know I've seen advertisements (in Canex, perhaps?) for various tailor shops that sold them.

Edit:  I remembered the name of one of them.  http://www.mariomastertailor.com/index.shtml

If I recall correctly, they have someone in the Halifax area that takes the custom measurements, and they're probably produced at their Ottawa shop.  I'd have to guess they do the same in other cities...worth a phone call to find out, I guess.


----------



## Wolfmann (7 Nov 2007)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You should be able to get one from Clothing Online if you're entitled to one. I know it's optional for NCOs, but I've not seen them in the catalogue for NCOs. You could get a Naval Officer to order one for you using his points, and then return the favour later.



I'm entitled to one. And they are not available on Clothing Online through Logistiks. I can order the white shoulder flashes and buttons for the tunic, but not the tunic.


----------



## Wolfmann (7 Nov 2007)

284_226 said:
			
		

> Edit:  I remembered the name of one of them.  http://www.mariomastertailor.com/index.shtml



I've heard of this guy, as well as another one in the Kingston area. Thanks! I'll check him out tomorrow..er...I mean call him.


----------



## dimsum (7 Nov 2007)

Since you're in London ON, check out Victor Bax Tailors on Highbury (I think?) and Dundas...I'm not 100% sure he's still there, but he made my Naval mess kit (for relatively cheap) and apparently did High-Collars as well; you just had to ask ASU London for the amount of white material required.  

Hope it helps!


----------



## Wolfmann (7 Nov 2007)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Since you're in London ON, check out Victor Bax Tailors on Highbury (I think?) and Dundas...I'm not 100% sure he's still there, but he made my Naval mess kit (for relatively cheap) and apparently did High-Collars as well; you just had to ask ASU London for the amount of white material required.
> 
> Hope it helps!



Is it good quality...as in the threads aren't coming out a year later, and it's a good fit that looks good and still comfy?


----------



## dimsum (7 Nov 2007)

From his earlier work on the mess kit, it's very good quality.  I've had mine for 3 years (until I switched elements) and had no complaints.  

Thing is, how often do you plan on wearing it?  I had high-collars for 3 years onboard ship and never wore it once.


----------



## Wolfmann (7 Nov 2007)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Thing is, how often do you plan on wearing it?  I had high-collars for 3 years onboard ship and never wore it once.



My dad is having a summer wedding next year. It's significantly cheaper than mess kit, which I may be getting for the reception anyway.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Nov 2007)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> ...And can we wear the *Brit pattern tunic*, or does it have to be the Can/US pattern?



The RN doesn't wear a high collar white dress tunic.  This is their equivalent order of dress. White Uniforms of the Royal Navy


----------



## medaid (7 Nov 2007)

Like Blackadder said no White Chokers for the RN. Go check out that tailor, I know a place where you can get one for $130 and it's the exact material used for the US Navy chokers. Heck, itks the same damn thing! Let me know... It's a well kept secret


----------



## Neill McKay (8 Nov 2007)

Wolfmann said:
			
		

> I'm entitled to one.



How can there be an entitlement to this item when it's not available through the supply system?  The only way you can get one is on your own dime.  (Although I wonder if musicians are able to get them paid for, as I've seen the Stad Band parading in them.)


----------



## Matt_Fisher (9 Nov 2007)

RN Dress Regs must have changed in the last while, as historically, Officers in the Royal Navy have worn the high collar whites.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Nov 2007)

NCMs and NCOs are also permitted to wear them, mind you I can't count the number of times I have worn my whites in the past 13 years on 2 hands. Its a sharp and looks good but not much call IMO for us lower deckers.


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Nov 2007)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> RN Dress Regs must have changed in the last while, as historically, Officers in the Royal Navy have worn the high collar whites.



Yes, and I was surprised to discover that the RN no longer has this rig.  Its replacement looks much less formal, but extremely comfortable.


----------



## FRB (13 Feb 2008)

My white naval choker jacket (navy high collared white jacket) was bought at the US Naval Academy supply. Got it for around 
$ 130  USD when we were at parity. I also bought some for a few guys at the College. The difference between having it tailored here and the states is the fabric (which has an effect on the price). The US is 100% polyester while the canadian is 75% with 25% wool. You can get the proper canadian shoulder flashes and buttons - because for the buttons aren't the same for this jacket, at your local tailor shop. Last time I checked, the canadian jackets were all above $ 425 CDN. Take note that:

-"The optional navy high-collared white jacket
is worn only during the summer dress period.
A uniform of either 65/35 or 75/25 poly/cotton
mix or 100 percent polyester is authorized for
wear, provided components are not mixed."

I wear my whites when its nice summer time aka as much as possible. The CF dress and regs specify that the navy high collared white jacket is optional and that it "may be worn as summer dress and in hot climates for ceremonial and semiceremonial occasions." I wear mine as summer dress when it's starts to get warm. In the States they wear it much more often. Too bad that we have this preconception of the whites for foreign ports and exotic climates.


----------



## Cayuga (18 Mar 2008)

I am looking to get the high collared white tunic. I have been told that the best way to get it is to order it online from the States and then take it to the tailor here to get Canadianized. (multiple sources including the Canex Tailor)

Does anybody know of a website to order it from? I have been googleing around for it but I haven't found anything yet.

Yes, I know that it works to go to NEX when I am down in the States to get it, but I need it before my next States trip.

Thanks


----------



## medaid (18 Mar 2008)

PM me and I'll send you the web address. You can thank me later.


----------



## Cayuga (20 Mar 2008)

Thanks MedTech for the link

http://www.uniforms-4u.com/p_service_dress_white_choker_3095.aspx


----------



## Mainz (2 Apr 2008)

Bought mine on ebay for $100 from a guy in Virginia. Changed the buttons myself for Canada ones, and had a tailor sewon the Canada tabs.  When I ordered from him, he askked what size pants, tunics etc. So he has a supply for sure. Can send you pic if you want. Well satisfied with them. Wore them to a buddies wedding in the Wardroom.


----------



## Reven (8 Jun 2008)

I was surprised to find out a foreign uniform component was approved for use here.  I like it - I think it looks really sharp, but it was surprising.

Too bad there's no high-collar dark tunic.


----------



## medaid (9 Jun 2008)

Yes there is Reven it's called Patrol Blues, which is a high collared rmy uniform coloured dark/navy blue.

It's also not a foreign piece of kit. The high collared white tunic was and still is a part of the Canadian Navy's uniform. The only thing is that we had stopped making them on a regular basis. The USN pattern is the same as ours used to be appearance wise however we've had some divergence in designs as in where the damn sword slit is... Stupid USN sword slit!!


----------



## tabernac (9 Jun 2008)

I think Reven means a high collar navy DEU, in black... Which, I think, would be pretty sharp.


----------



## Reven (9 Jun 2008)

Yes, that's what I meant - and yes, it would be sharp.

About the sword slit - is the white jacket even used on parade?  If we don't even make them any more, can you ask a whole division to wear it?


----------



## geo (9 Jun 2008)

Are white jackets used on parade ???
Hint.... they are now "optional" dress... not provided by the Navy at crown expense.... you figure it out


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Jun 2008)

Reven said:
			
		

> About the sword slit - is the white jacket even used on parade?  If we don't even make them any more, can you ask a whole division to wear it?



They are worn on parade from time to time, but we wear swords differently in Canada from how they do in the US.  In the US there is a slit on the left side of the jacket and the hook on the sword belt is passed through it allowing the scabbard to be hooked up with the sword in it.   In Canada we almost never wear the sword hooked up.  When the sword is drawn we hook up the empty scabbard under the jacket.


----------



## medaid (10 Jun 2008)

High collared BLACK tunic? Like the Storm Trooper officers of the Imperial Navy? 

Huh... that would look... uh... interesting.

Or more like the Japanese Navy's high collared black tunics... those were... uh... interesting too.


----------



## dimsum (10 Jun 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Or more like the Japanese Navy's high collared black tunics... those were... uh... interesting too.



Not to mention the Russians, a la Hunt for Red October.  Actually, come to think of it, it might not be a bad idea.  Maybe if the AF did it as well, in blue..."steal" one of the designs that the USAF has been toying with lately.  But I digress.


----------



## Neill McKay (10 Jun 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> High collared BLACK tunic? Like the Storm Trooper officers of the Imperial Navy?
> 
> Huh... that would look... uh... interesting.
> 
> Or more like the Japanese Navy's high collared black tunics... those were... uh... interesting too.



Here's a picture of the naval full dress uniform (not currently worn in the CF):

http://www.diamondvues.com/archives/Camilla%20and%20Charles.jpg


----------



## geo (10 Jun 2008)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of the naval full dress uniform (not currently worn in the CF):
> 
> http://www.diamondvues.com/archives/Camilla%20and%20Charles.jpg



Though, the "wavy navy" conly probably still get away with it.... 

(Uhh... does the wavy navy still exist ??? )


----------



## Neill McKay (10 Jun 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> (Uhh... does the wavy navy still exist ??? )



No, everybody wears the same straight stripes now.


----------



## geo (10 Jun 2008)

Umm... In fact, I was wondering if there is a definite line between the Reserve and Active Navy.
On the green side of the house, the Reserve/Militia have grandfathered dress regulations that go back to the old pre unification army which, in theory the Regs don't have..... but in actual fact - the Regs have also adopted.....

RCR Scarlets, PPCLI Scarlets, RCD & Strathcona mounted cavalry, 5 RGC guard kitted out in RCE Patrols.


----------



## Neill McKay (10 Jun 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Umm... In fact, I was wondering if there is a definite line between the Reserve and Active Navy.
> On the green side of the house, the Reserve/Militia have grandfathered dress regulations that go back to the old pre unification army which, in theory the Regs don't have..... but in actual fact - the Regs have also adopted.....
> 
> RCR Scarlets, PPCLI Scarlets, RCD & Strathcona mounted cavalry, 5 RGC guard kitted out in RCE Patrols.



No such distinctions exist in the navy between regular and reserve components.

The culture of the navy has traditionally been to identify with the Service itself, not with a branch or regiment.  In most Commonwealth navies the officers' uniforms are all the same, regardless of branch.  In fact, I think Canada is the only country whose naval members wear different cap badges according to branch.  (I don't believe there are any navies still wearing different coloured cloth between officers' stripes to indicate branch, but that is a former practice in the RCN and other Commonwealth navies.)


----------



## dimsum (10 Jun 2008)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> (I don't believe there are any navies still wearing different coloured cloth between officers' stripes to indicate branch, but that is a former practice in the RCN and other Commonwealth navies.)



Nursing and Medical officers do wear the scarlet cloth in between the officer's stripes, at least on DEU slip-ons.  I can't remember if they wear them on the tunic itself.


----------



## Neill McKay (11 Jun 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Nursing and Medical officers do wear the scarlet cloth in between the officer's stripes, at least on DEU slip-ons.  I can't remember if they wear them on the tunic itself.



You're right, they do (and it is on the tunic as well).


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Jun 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Nursing and Medical officers do wear the scarlet cloth in between the officer's stripes, at least on DEU slip-ons.  I can't remember if they wear them on the tunic itself.



Close, but not exactly correct.

A-AD-265-000/AG-001 CHAPTER 3 ANNEX D


> 4. Navy Medical Branch officers shall wear the following coloured distinction cloth between rank insignia braid on ceremonial, mess, service and base dress:
> a. medical officers – scarlet distinction cloth; and
> b. all other officers of the Medical Branch – maroon distinction cloth.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (20 Oct 2008)

This may be a dumb question, but, when wearing the white tunic chocker, which shirt is worn underneath?  Are we wearing ties underneath?


----------



## cobbler (20 Oct 2008)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> (I don't believe there are any navies still wearing different coloured cloth between officers' stripes to indicate branch, but that is a former practice in the RCN and other Commonwealth navies.)



In the RAN our Medical, Nursing and Dental Officers have cloth between the stripes, but with those exceptions thats it these days.



			
				ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> This may be a dumb question, but, when wearing the white tunic chocker, which shirt is worn underneath?  Are we wearing ties underneath?



Unless the CF is different then there is no shirt underneath. Just tunic on skin. And its pretty bloody comfortable.
Unless you opted to wear a plain white t-shirt or singlet to prevent sweat from getting on the good stuff. Mind you, in hot weather and undershirt can often do more harm than good.


----------



## Privateer (20 Oct 2008)

Most of the guys I know wear a white undershirt.  That's it.


----------



## geo (21 Oct 2008)

When I used to wear patrols, I'd wear a singlet & a phony white colar.  Much more comfortable than shirt & tie... unless I put on some tonnage over the winter & the high colar started to dig in iggy:


----------



## Ibexto (15 Nov 2008)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> This may be a dumb question, but, when wearing the white tunic chocker, which shirt is worn underneath?  Are we wearing ties underneath?



There is no such thing as a dumb question...  Anyhow, in answer to your question, you wear the tunic by itself, you can wear a white t-shirt or tanktop underneath.  The reason is with the collar, you cannot wear any other dress shirt underneath because of it.
Hope that helps,
Cheers.


----------



## tabernac (16 Nov 2008)

Is there a Canadian source for the high collar whites?


----------



## Old_navy_062 (21 Nov 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Is there a Canadian source for the high collar whites?



Any tailor that produces mess dress can fabricate high collar whites.  I would recommend Andre Tailors.  There is no source in Canada that sells of the rack.  Many officers will purchase through the USN (NEX) as the pattern is close enough to pass inspection.   A commercial source in the US that sells online is Marlow White.


----------



## medaid (21 Nov 2008)

NW TECH CHIEF said:
			
		

> Many officers will purchase through the USN (NEX) as the pattern is close enough to pass inspection.



The USN pattern IS the accepted pattern.


----------



## tabernac (23 Nov 2008)

NW TECH CHIEF said:
			
		

> Any tailor that produces mess dress can fabricate high collar whites.  I would recommend Andre Tailors.  There is no source in Canada that sells of the rack.  Many officers will purchase through the USN (NEX) as the pattern is close enough to pass inspection.   A commercial source in the US that sells online is Marlow White.



You sure Marlow White still carries them? All I could find was mess dress.


----------



## Old_navy_062 (25 Nov 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> You sure Marlow White still carries them? All I could find was mess dress.



My mistake on that, the Marlow White site was for the white mess dress jacket.  The following site has the "Choker White" jacket.  They advertise that they will deliver to Canada through USPS.   http://stores.uniforms-4you.com


----------



## MMSS (12 Jun 2016)

Looks like I may be attending a fleet week later this year and will be looking for a high collar white tunic. I went through Andrei Tailors for my mess kit however was wondering if there may be a less expensive option online. The links I have found here don't seem to work anymore, and the last time I was in Norfolk we were told that the NEX will no longer sell them to Canadian sailors (???) I'm also not really keen on the eBay route as it can be hard to verify a legit seller.

Has anyone here purchased a white tunic lately? Where did you source the buttons/gold braided flashes?

(Also recommend merging with other thread here.)


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Jun 2016)

Try here: http://www.uniforms-4u.com/p-service-dress-white-choker-3095.aspx

Take it to the tailor to Canadianize. It will need new buttons, flashes, and loops for the shoulder boards. If you live close to the US border, you could have it shipped to a mail outlet, and then pick it up. Might fare better on the shipping charges.


----------



## RocketRichard (12 Jun 2016)

Also, I've bought and sold via PayPal and there is buyer and seller protection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSS (12 Jun 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Try here: http://www.uniforms-4u.com/p-service-dress-white-choker-3095.aspx
> 
> Take it to the tailor to Canadianize. It will need new buttons, flashes, and loops for the shoulder boards. If you live close to the US border, you could have it shipped to a mail outlet, and then pick it up. Might fare better on the shipping charges.



Assume I'm in Halifax; off the top of your head does the base tailor have the buttons/flashes/loops required or should I be looking for them separately?


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Jun 2016)

You should be able to get everything from the base tailor. You might have to get the buttons and/or flashes from clothing stores, if that's how your base supply is set up. Failing that, you can order buttons from William Scully. You will need both 36 line (x4) and 26 line (x2) sized. They may also have the flashes. As a last resort, consider crawling some of the surplus stores in Halifax for the accoutrements.


----------



## dimsum (12 Jun 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You should be able to get everything from the base tailor. You might have to get the buttons and/or flashes from clothing stores, if that's how your base supply is set up. Failing that, you can order buttons from William Scully. You will need both 36 line (x4) and 26 line (x2) sized. *They may also have the flashes.*



Flashes are the same as the ones on the short sleeve white shirt, so Supply/Clothing Stores will definitely have them.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Jun 2016)

I think they can take care of all the Richard Geer's out there and fix them up.


----------



## Luk007 (23 Jun 2016)

I'm in Edmonton.  Do you know a tailor that could make me a naval high collar tunic in town? Thanks.


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Jun 2016)

If you want it made, you'll pay through the nose. Better to mail order.


----------



## Luk007 (23 Jun 2016)

What do you mean by mail order? From where?


----------



## Luk007 (23 Jun 2016)

Are you're thinking about ordering from them? http://www.uniforms-4u.com/p-customizable-us-navy-service-dress-white-military-uniform-5291.aspx
Andrei Master Tailors make it for 750$!!
Would you recommend me to order it from there and then get it tailored here?
Any experience with the customs? 
As mentionned in a previous post, the US high collar is 100% polyester while the Canadian is 75% with 25% wool. Can we see the diffenrence of fabric with the pants one? 
Where can I get the buttons and/or flashes?


----------



## dimsum (23 Jun 2016)

Luk007 said:
			
		

> Are you're thinking about ordering from them? http://www.uniforms-4u.com/p-customizable-us-navy-service-dress-white-military-uniform-5291.aspx
> Andrei Master Tailors make it for 750$!!
> Would you recommend me to order it from there and then get it tailored here?
> Any experience with the customs?
> ...



You can get buttons and flashes from supply - they use the same buttons as the RCN DEU and the flashes are the same as the officer's short-sleeve shirt.


----------



## Luk007 (23 Jun 2016)

Luk007 said:
			
		

> Are you're thinking about ordering from them? http://www.uniforms-4u.com/p-customizable-us-navy-service-dress-white-military-uniform-5291.aspx
> Andrei Master Tailors make it for 750$!!
> Would you recommend me to order it from there and then get it tailored here?
> Any experience with the customs?
> ...



So, what's your advice?  Should I order it from US? Please give me inputs about my questions.


----------



## dimsum (24 Jun 2016)

Luk007 said:
			
		

> So, what's your advice?  Should I order it from US? Please give me inputs about my questions.



The USN tunics aren't exactly the same but they're cheaper than getting the ones made.  You'll just need to get USN pants, which no one will notice.  As I said, buttons and flashes are super easy to get.


----------



## MARS (24 Jun 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> The USN tunics aren't exactly the same but they're cheaper than getting the ones made.  You'll just need to get USN pants, which no one will notice.  As I said, buttons and flashes are super easy to get.



Really?  I have always worn my US tunic with my CF pants...never had an issue and I don't appear different than anyone else.  Perhaps everyone is wearing US tunics and CF pants

Luke007 - YES, get a US one if you can.  750 bucks from Andrie is highway robbery.  not sure what a US one costs these days, but I bought mine for 80 bucks US back in the day.  Whatever, it will be cheaper than 750 bucks once all the alterations and Canadianization is done.


----------



## vincent.escanlar (25 Jun 2016)

Putting the USN pattern and Andrei-made tunics side-by-side it's hard to tell the difference - only ones I noticed are the neck closure (USN uses velcro, vice a metal hook from Andrei), and the chest pockets (USN are angled, vice the Andrei ones are curved, just like the CA DEU tunic). (see photos)

Although the fabric blends are different, I thought they look the same at any reasonable distance; never heard of anyone with a USN tunic getting USN pants just to match. I think comparing any white clothing even of the exact same fabric blend there's always going to be some subtle differences in shade/tone just from regular wear and imperfect washing.

Whether USN or Andrei, either is a useful alternative to the black tunic on a hot summer day.


----------



## Luk007 (26 Jun 2016)

MARS said:
			
		

> Really?  I have always worn my US tunic with my CF pants...never had an issue and I don't appear different than anyone else.  Perhaps everyone is wearing US tunics and CF pants
> 
> Luke007 - YES, get a US one if you can.  750 bucks from Andrie is highway robbery.  not sure what a US one costs these days, but I bought mine for 80 bucks US back in the day.  Whatever, it will be cheaper than 750 bucks once all the alterations and Canadianization is done.



It's being sold at $179,99 (http://www.uniforms-4u.com/p-customizable-us-navy-service-dress-white-military-uniform-5291.aspx).


----------



## Luk007 (26 Jun 2016)

vincent.escanlar said:
			
		

> Putting the USN pattern and Andrei-made tunics side-by-side it's hard to tell the difference - only ones I noticed are the neck closure (USN uses velcro, vice a metal hook from Andrei), and the chest pockets (USN are angled, vice the Andrei ones are curved, just like the CA DEU tunic). (see photos)
> 
> Although the fabric blends are different, I thought they look the same at any reasonable distance; never heard of anyone with a USN tunic getting USN pants just to match. I think comparing any white clothing even of the exact same fabric blend there's always going to be some subtle differences in shade/tone just from regular wear and imperfect washing.
> 
> Whether USN or Andrei, either is a useful alternative to the black tunic on a hot summer day.



Thank you Vincent.  This is quite informative!


----------



## MARS (26 Jun 2016)

Luk007 said:
			
		

> Andrei Master Tailors make it for 750$!!



I was just using your own numbers...



			
				Luk007 said:
			
		

> It's being sold at $179,99 (http://www.uniforms-4u.com/p-customizable-us-navy-service-dress-white-military-uniform-5291.aspx).



That is a different number...


----------

